# Do sink drains on sinks from IKEA meet code?



## Robert Ellenberg (Mar 14, 2010)

Customer wanting to use the modern style sinks from Europe sold in IKEA stores.  The drains make a hard 90 degree turn back just below the strainer and then go into a trap.  I've not seen this arrangement before and they say they sell them all the time for new construction but I want to be sure they meet code.  I do know several years ago there were problems with metric size piping that has been corrected so that is not an issue.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 14, 2010)

Re: Do sink drains on sinks from IKEA meet code?

Are there specs that show compliance with Table P2701.1?

Need more specifics other than what your provided.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Do sink drains on sinks from IKEA meet code?

Jeff,

I was hoping to find someone familiar with their products.  It appears that all of their bath sinks are done the same way.  I went to the store today, no specifications available there or on line.  I asked to open a box and look inside and was told I could purchase one, sit there and open it and then return it if it wouldn't work for me!  All the drain parts are packed in a big box with the sink/vanity top.


----------



## Mac (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Do sink drains on sinks from IKEA meet code?

Information about a sinks' acceptability- or other fixture - needs to be provided by the person installing it, if it isn't readily available elsewhere (ICC ES reports) or owner.

The Code office can then verify it....   Or not.

I haven't seen an Ikea sink around here, but we don't have a store nearby either.


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Do sink drains on sinks from IKEA meet code?

Robert,

Do you have a manufacturer' name & model number?

.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Do sink drains on sinks from IKEA meet code?

Can't find a model # online or in the catalogue though I am sure there must be one on the product itself at the store.  There are several manufacturers that all have a similar drain arrangement, Braviken, Lillangen, Norrviken and Odensvik.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Do sink drains on sinks from IKEA meet code?

I think I've seen a drain arrangement like you described used for accessible sinks.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Do sink drains on sinks from IKEA meet code?

I have written a contact I got at corporate to see what I can find out regarding 3rd party testing.  My understanding is that whether you are under the IRC or the UPC you can only use fixtures and piping that has been tested.  They may be and just aren't marked well.  Their light fixtures all carry proper testing certifications but it isn't marked on the packaging--you have to open it to find it applied to the fixtures.  But I couldn't find anything on the display sinks and drains.


----------



## skipharper (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Do sink drains on sinks from IKEA meet code?Kohler makes these which are code compliant for ADA purposes.

View attachment 89


View attachment 89


/monthly_2010_07/Kohler-K-13885-CP-rw-47539-11874.jpg.b5c35901875134156ec9574a4914288d.jpg


----------



## TimNY (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Do sink drains on sinks from IKEA meet code?

I just saw one of these.  I will have to go back to do another inspection, so i will take some pictures.

Looked fine from the outside, but when I opened the cabinet to check the trap, it had a dishwasher tailpiece.  The overflow from the sink was flexible and attached to the tailpiece.

Strange, but looked compliant to me.

Tim


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Do sink drains on sinks from IKEA meet code?

Tim,

When you say you just saw one of these, do you mean an Ikea with the 90 degree tailpiece off of the drain?  If so and you take a second look, see if you can find any approval/testing/certification on the sink or the drain pipes.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Do sink drains on sinks from IKEA meet code?

Tim,

This should explain the diswasher type connection, straight from their catalogue, "The included water trap is flexible, which means that it easily adjusts to connect to drain, washing machine and dryer."

The question remains--is it "approved"?


----------



## TimNY (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Do sink drains on sinks from IKEA meet code?



			
				Robert Ellenberg said:
			
		

> Tim,When you say you just saw one of these, do you mean an Ikea with the 90 degree tailpiece off of the drain?  If so and you take a second look, see if you can find any approval/testing/certification on the sink or the drain pipes.


yes, it was an Ikea with the 90 degree, IIRC.  The sink was very shallow, as I recall.  When I go back I will look for any identifying marks.  I may even stop by if the contractor is there working.  We get along well.  He said the plumber was cursing through the entire install... ahh Ikea  

Tim


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Do sink drains on sinks from IKEA meet code?

Don't they all curse anything that's different than what they normally do?  I hear the same reaction from cabinet installers about their cabinets.  However, I recently met an installer that does them exclusively and he swears by them.


----------



## MarkRandall (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Do sink drains on sinks from IKEA meet code?

Since it's not an area of my expertise, just a comment. One sink of every double basin kitchen sink in this country has that, don't they? Must be legal or there's a lot of non compliant situations out there.


----------



## TimNY (Apr 5, 2010)

Did a final on this house today; could not find any identifying marks on anything.  Access was limited without taking the vanity drawers out, but I didn't see anything.


----------



## Matthew (Apr 5, 2010)

IMHO! I would make the plumber/installer provide documentation showing that it was tested by a testing agency ( ANSI, ASME, ASTM, ETC...) If so case closed! If not you cant use it.

P2702.1 Plumbing fixtures.

Plumbing fixtures, other than water closets, shall be provided with approved strainers.

P2702.2 Waste fittings.

Waste fittings shall conform to ASME A112.18.2, ASTM F 409, CSA B125 or to one of the standards listed in Table P3002.1(1) for above-ground drainage and vent pipe and fittings.

P2702.3 Plastic tubular fittings.

Plastic tubular fittings shall conform to ASTM F 409 listed in Table P2701.1.

Edit PS P2701 talks about the fixture but dosent ask for a testing my guess is for this reason


----------



## Span (Apr 5, 2010)

On table P3005.1 firrings for change direction, sanitary tee only allow to use from horizontal to vertical.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Apr 23, 2010)

I started this thread by asking the question and I just got a response from a "higher up" I met at IKEA.  He sent me a specification sheet that had the following in it (exerpt):

The product shall be:

- certified by accredited certifier/s, to demonstrate conformity to ASME A112.19.2-2008/

CSA B45.1-08.

- in compiance with IPC, UPC and NPC plumbing installation codes.

- approved by the Massachusetts Board of State Examiners of Plumbers and Gas Fitters.

The permanent marking shall be placed under the wash basin.

The next time I can stop by their store I'll look under one and see if it is properly marked.


----------

